# Door panel removal...



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I'm thinking about taking off my door panels in my spec and replacing the speakers and bass blocking them. Anyone have any pictures of locations of attaching screws? Or whatever holds the panel on. I just don't want to break anything, . Thanks!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

1. pop the ring around the door handle off (be careful, the snaps break easily)
2. pop the whole part with the other handle off (the handle you use to close the door) by pulling up (it helps to get a flathead screw driver under the edge and push up on it
3. pop the piece in front of it off (the one with the window and lock switches)
4. unplug the switches
5. you will see 2 screws that you just uncovered, unscrew them
6. there is a screw at the very bottom of the door panel, you will have to get on your knees to see it, but it's there...remove that
7. remove the little plastic screw/snap thing that is on the panel by the door hinge
8. pull off the door panel, there are several snaps that you will have to fight against, sometimes it helps to get your fingers around the edge and slowly snap it off of the door skin, working your way around the edge of it until it's completely off.
9. reverse steps to put it back on, and don't forget to plug the switches back in. One suggestion, when the panel is off, count the snaps that are on the back of it and make sure you get all of them snapped back in when you put it back on or it will rattle.


yes I did this from memory, yes I have taken my door panels off far too many times so I have the steps memorized, yes I might have missed a screw, but it's highly unlikely.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Thanks! Any idea how to get to the speakers in the back shelf? I can't figure out how to get the covers off and I can't get to the screws under them without getting them off. Thanks again!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

um...lets see, I haven't done the back ones as much as the front. I hope you have the AF package too, because if you don't I have no idea how to take the rear deck off.

assuming you have the AF package...
1) remove the pillar covers (just pull them off, a couple of snaps like the door panels, but watch out for the defroster wire because it's snapped into the cover and you have to pop it out before taking the cover off, you'll see what I mean when you look at it)
2) lay down both of the rear seat backs
3) there are several plastic snaps that you will see, and 3 plastic panels. you have to take off the middle panel first and it's held on by 2 snaps (just put a flathead screwdriver under the edge of the snap and pry up, they snap off pretty easily
4) i think there might be a snap on each of the outer panels that you have to take off but i could be wrong
5) the carpet/cardboard deck cover has 4 snaps, on my car they're red. you can see 2 now that you've taken off that middle panel, so remove them. the other 2 are hidden behind the 2 side panels, just pry up the side panels a bit so you can reach back there and take off the snaps (be careful not to let the snap drop, it's a pain to find it)
6) take off the child safety mounts (they're under plastic covers, on the edge of the speaker grill). i believe they're 12mm bolts, but it could be 14mm
7) after you get both of those child safety mounts all the way off, there are 2 hidden snaps holding the rear deck-cardboard-cover-thing on, you have to look in the trunk to see them and just push up to snap them out (they're near the middle, brown i believe)
8) work the deck cover off, it will take some shimmying but it comes off pretty easily


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *um...lets see, I haven't done the back ones as much as the front. I hope you have the AF package too, because if you don't I have no idea how to take the rear deck off.
> 
> assuming you have the AF package...
> 1) remove the pillar covers (just pull them off, a couple of snaps like the door panels, but watch out for the defroster wire because it's snapped into the cover and you have to pop it out before taking the cover off, you'll see what I mean when you look at it)
> ...


Thanks a lot! I don't know what I would do without you, . Thanks again for taking the time to help me out.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

One more question, promise, . I've used your advice and it has been exactly what I needed. I've replaced the back dash speakers and bass blocked the front door ones. My one last question is, do you know how to open up the factory 8 in. sub box without destroying it? I would like to be able to get into it to either replace the sub or hook up that sub and my JL 8W0 to an aftermarket amp. Thanks again and I promise this SHOULD be my last question. Thanks!
Fletch


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well I have the ghetto-built-into-the-rear-deck-suckass-6.5" sub. It made me angry (my kappa coax's could blow it away in bass and it was a freakin subwoofer) so I took a screwdriver and several pliars to it and ripped it to shreds. I don't know how to take apart the AF sub box, but I know others have done it and it worked out well. I believe someone even put in a 10" into it and it worked great. Sorry I can't help you on the disassembly though.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *Well I have the ghetto-built-into-the-rear-deck-suckass-6.5" sub. It made me angry (my kappa coax's could blow it away in bass and it was a freakin subwoofer) so I took a screwdriver and several pliars to it and ripped it to shreds. I don't know how to take apart the AF sub box, but I know others have done it and it worked out well. I believe someone even put in a 10" into it and it worked great. Sorry I can't help you on the disassembly though. *


Thanks any ways man. I appreciate all your help so far! Thanks again!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

no prob, that's what we're here for right?


----------



## HitDroad (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks the information was very good, it save my sentra ;-)


----------



## jamesjohn012 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi your information was very much useful and good. Thanks for sharing and it helps me a lot....


----------

